# Blog About Rail Travel in America



## MrFSS (Aug 14, 2007)

Here is the *LINK*.


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice link, Tom. This has so much directly Amtrak-related stuff and so much good information that I'd be tempted to just put it in the regular Amtrak subforum.


----------

